# Danfoss MCT 10



## bwink68 (4 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich mit der Danfoss Software auf ein Netzwerk zugreifen kann,bzw. welchen Adapter ich brauche?
Momentan habe ich einen Adapter zur verfügung den ich auf PC Seite am COM Eingang anschliese und auf FU Seite an Klemmen 68 u. 69.
Wie kann ich aber in einer Anlage mit mehreren vernetzten FUs auf den Bus gehen und den entsprechenden FU über die Adresse anwählen?

Danke bwink68


----------



## thomass5 (4 November 2008)

... wenn alle Umrichter ne eigene Adresse haben und über die Klemmen 68/69 verbusst sind, sollte man einfach mit diesem Adapter draufkommen der auch bei einfachem Umrichter seinen Dienst tut. Ich hab gute erfahrungen mit nem "ADAM" gemacht.
Thomas


----------



## Hoyt (4 November 2008)

Hallo

Danfoss Schreibt:
Es werden ausschließlich Konverter mit einer automatischen Richtungserkennung (Konvertierungsrichtung) für den Datenfluss empfohlen.  Konverter mit einer herkömmlichen Hardwareumschaltung der Datenflussrichtung sind u.U. nicht geeignet.  Konverteranschluss (Grafische Darstellung einer Kommunikation)

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## bwink68 (5 November 2008)

Die VLTs hängen alle am Profibus einer Siemens 412-2DP mit entsprechender
Profibusadresse. Die Anschlüsse 68 und 69 sind nicht belegt.
Wenn ich mit meinem Adapter da drauf gehe kann ich ohne Probleme Daten
lesen bzw. schreiben.
Hab mir nur gedacht es wäre schöner wenn ich über den Profibus auf
die einzelnen FUs zugreifen könnte.


----------



## thomass5 (5 November 2008)

Hallo,
dies kenn ich von SEW(laaaaaaangsam). Warum solls denn unbedingt über Profibus gehen? 2Adern geschirmt von Umrichter zu Umrichter ... zu Umrichter zu Adapter. Einfach mal versuchen, vielleicht bist Du ja zufrieden ;-) .
Thomas


----------



## stricky (5 November 2008)

bwink68 schrieb:


> Hab mir nur gedacht es wäre schöner wenn ich über den Profibus auf
> die einzelnen FUs zugreifen könnte.



kann man doch auch ... mittlerweile gefunden ?


----------



## bwink68 (5 November 2008)

Wie gesagt, das sind bestehende Anlagen und ich will die nicht nochmal neu verkabeln. War nur so ne Idee, wäre doch schön wenn ich nur vom PG den
Profibusstecker irgendwo an den Bus stecken müßte und könnte damit alle FUs erreichen! In der englischen Beschreibung von MCT 10 steht auch etwas drin mit Netz konfigurieren und freigegebene Adapter von Siemens CP5511 etc.

Gruß
bwink68


----------



## stricky (5 November 2008)

richtig .. mit nem CP551* gehts ...

unter PG/PC schnittstelle 

Zugangspunkt applikation

CP_L2_1 auf den CP551* Profibus stellen !

Das wars schon

MCT10 neu starten und dann sollte unter Netzwerk DP-V1 erscheinen

Adressen einstellen und suchen ...

Mit der Basic Variante kannst Du nur 4 speichern, aber ne riesenerleichterung wenn du am bus hängst und nicht dauernd 
"stöpseln  " musst

gruß


----------



## bwink68 (6 November 2008)

Hallo @stricky,
werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren heute Nacht, denke der Knackpunkt war das Umstellen der PG/PC Schnittstelle,danke nochmals für den Tipp 

Gruß bwink68


----------



## bwink68 (7 November 2008)

So weit so gut, habe den Rat von @stricky heute Nacht ausprobiert,Schnittstelle eingestellt, MCT-10 neu gestartet,DP-V1 erscheint,Suchlauf gestartet, ----> findet keinen FU !!!
Geht das nur bei FUs mit Kommunikationsoptionen >= 4.xx ?
In den vorhandenen FUs hab ich 2.xx Profibus ohne den Zusatz DPV1.
Hat jemand ne Idee?  

Gruß bwink68


----------



## stricky (7 November 2008)

kannst du bei pg/pc schnittstelle die umrichter sehen ?

ich hab es nur mit nem CP5512 testen können .... aber das sollte mit dem *11 auch gehen !

baudrate und der rest pass auch ?

gruß 
christian


----------



## bwink68 (7 November 2008)

@stricky , du meinst in der Diagnose unter Busteilnehmer?
Hatte ich gestern gar nicht ausprobiert, werd ich heute nachholen.
Als Schnittstelle verwend ich übrigens auch eine CP5512 (Siemens Netzwerkadapter 6GK1551-2AA00)

Gruß bwink68


----------



## bwink68 (8 November 2008)

So, folgende Ergebnisse,

Anlage 1: Umrichter  VLT 5000 standard
              SW V. 3.51
 Kommunikationsoption: Profibus V. 2.04

VLTs werden in der Schnittstellendiagnose am Profibus als passive Teilnehmer
erkannt (B_3), aber im MCT-10 Suchlauf nicht,geht nicht.

Anlage 2: Umrichter FC-302
              SW V. 4.85
              Option A: MCA101 Profibus DP/V1

Werden im Programm erkannt (B_4)...funktioniert

Fazit: anscheinend gehts mit erst genannter Komunikationsoption nicht !?

Ich laß mich aber gern eines besseren belehren wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat.

Gruß bwink68


----------



## stricky (11 November 2008)

hi,

hatte immer VLT280x ... bei denen ging es immer ... VLT5000 sollten auch gehen, aber hatte sie noch nah am Bus, deswegen keine AHnung 

Wenn die FC302 gehen, ist es doch wenigstens ein halber erfolg ...

gruß
christian


----------



## bwink68 (11 November 2008)

@stricky, würde mich interessieren mit welcher Kommunikationsoption genau die laufen.

Gruß bwink68


----------



## stricky (11 November 2008)

keine ahnung .... so viel hab ich dann doch nicht mit danfoss am hut

die haben aber nen guten support ... ging damals jedefalls recht schnell

ruf doch da mal an ... nummer gibts im netz

gruß
stricky


----------

